# rust prevention on a brand new car



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey folks I'm buying a brand new Astra VXR and was wondering about protecting the underneath of the car from corrosion. 

Would people waxoil inside cavities? Anything else people would recommend?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would have a look at the Bilt Hamber range for rust protection


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

at work and on my own classics i use bilt hamber s50 for cavity's and dynax uc on chassis , under body and suspension arms etc its loads better than waxoil and far easier to use.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A lot of cars are having suspension bits and other major under the car components made from aluminium alloys now so not so much to go rusty.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm considering dynax uc as its supposedly completely clear and doesn't stay sticky like waxoil.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Underseal it the old way never mind all this new stuff


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Problem is its a brand new car and I don't want to void any warranty. I have in the past done as you suggest but on old cars. Also I'd like to retain the body colour in the wheel arches so needs to be clear.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I think you'll find the factory may have already taken care of that.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Save your money for when those front brembo's start warping. Unless they have solved this issue yet?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

If you're looking to add some extra protection then Bilt Hamber Dynax UC is a very good product, goes on clear so you can use it on all suspension components and is very durable. If you're looking at getting into cavities I would go with Dynax S50 as this is a dedicated cavity wax which also comes with a long spray lance for feeding into hard to reach areas.

Alex


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

retroruss said:


> at work and on my own classics i use bilt hamber s50 for cavity's and dynax uc on chassis , under body and suspension arms etc its loads better than waxoil and far easier to use.


Could you show a link to these products please?


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks folks. I am well aware that the factory will have made a token effort to protect it. I want to make sure it's done well. 

Why wait until a car is 10 years old etc before worrying about rust. Prevention is better than cure. 

As for the brembos, I doubt I'll warp them. I drive like I'm driving miss daisy most of the time.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

take a look here

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218318

i might have got a bit carried away :lol:

have a good read of this to get the best from it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236894


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

andystevens said:


> Could you show a link to these products please?


here you go bud http://www.bilthamber.com/cavity-waxes


----------



## mwggriffiths (Dec 9, 2013)

I wouldn't bother  OEM E-coatings, paints and sealants have all come a _long_ way in the last 20 years.

Vauxhall, like most OEMs nowadays, offer an Anti-Corrosion Warranty which lasts for 6 years (provided you service the car at the main dealer throughout that time).

I don't have any direct experience of Vauxhall, but all its competitors from Ford and Peugeot and the like are all fairly well protected underneath.

The biggest cause of corrosion will be from owners damaging their cars on rocks, speedbumps and other road flotsam and jetsam, removing that vital layer of protection. If that happens clean up the area and reapply paint and underseal as the damage happens.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess it depends how long you're planning on keeping the car. If its just on a 3 year pcp, might not be worth too much trouble.

I think the opposite actually to mwggriffiths, I think the coatings are worse now than 10-15 years ago, cost cutting. weight saving etc. Suspension arms coated in black, dont seem to last long, you see a lot with flaking coating, rusty welds etc.

I'd only coat the suspension with something like the clear Bilt hamber wax, also wash your chassis during and after winter, wheels off after winter for a good clean.

The car bodies themselves are ok these days, so I wouldnt touch that, or any cavities as most makers inject some wax.

If your car is a motorway queen, wash it down weekly in winter, as the salt gets everywhere.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I gotta say modern vauxhalls seem to be pretty good underneath when i mot them . One thing i would coat is the metal brake pipes n manufacturers seem to make decent coatings on those . Nice car btw


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I had my new Hilux done by Pristine Autos :thumb:
http://www.pristine-autos.co.uk/


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

The car isn't on PCP so I will own it. That's why I want to look after it. I will be keeping it 3-5 years doing low mileage. It was mainly to prevent rusty suspension parts and to add protection underneath along seams etc.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

if your keeping it 3-5 years then the manufacturers warranty will cover that.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I know this. However I want to keep the car as pristine as possible.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Why are people trying to tell this lad to not protect his new vehicle that he is spending ££££'s on?! More protection the better. I used dynax uc on my new coilovers, very good. Very thin layers work best


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

Vauxhall sell a range of protection product in aerosol. They do this so that any repairs that take place can be protected in the same way and using the same products as on the vehicle assembly line. 

When you get the vehicle serviced you must make sure the retailer stamps the anti perforation inspection section of the service book. It is a separate section of the book. This check is done within the normal service. Any servicing outside of the network will need the car presenting to a Vauxhall franchised retailer to carry out this standalone check to retain the 6 year anti perforation check.

I know they do a aerosol version of cavity wax, seam sealer and stone guard (in black). I have used this stuff on my cars for a few years now and I can only speak highly of it. Also because it is a genuine product there can be no arguing about voiding any warranty. 

Finally i'm sure some of the product can be purchased in larger sizes for applying via a airline.

300ml cavity wax aerosol part number 9121548


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've just done the entire underside of my GT3 with Dynax UC. Highly recommended and much nicer to use than waxoyl.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey everyone just reading this and very interested as ive just bought new discs and pads on my car. The previous ones were rusty and looked awful now they are new what bilt hamber product can i use to prevent them rusting. Please explain products in an idiot language


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Hunt said:


> I think you'll find the factory may have already taken care of that.


I'm thinking that? Most modern cars from the past 10+ have been undersealed from the factory?

I would do some research first and check that its not already protected from factory before chucking £230+ away when you could spend that on some nice go faster mods


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

VenomUK said:


> I'm thinking that? Most modern cars from the past 10+ have been undersealed from the factory?
> 
> I would do some research first and check that its not already protected from factory before chucking £230+ away when you could spend that on some nice go faster mods


I think you are missing the point slightly, the factory waxes, and sealers are great for the body shell but they don't apply this to all the components like brake disc backing plates, exhaust heat shields, handbrake cable guides, fuel tank mounting brackets, various other fasteners. To stop parts seizing, corrosion on nuts, bolts and springs a little extra treatment can help protect the vehicle and it does not need to be expensive either.

Pulling the wheel arch liners back to put some extra wax oil behind does not hurt. Nor does a lick of paint on the suspension subframe and lower arms these are painted with a lick of satin black and after a couple of winters often show bits of surface rust particularly on welds and stone chips.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It would surprise you how little protection alot of modern cars have underneath them. I've seen 2-3 year old cars up on our ramp looking pretty sorry for themselves due to road salt etc.

It can also depend on the model of car, take Porsche for example. The standard corrosion warranty on a 911 is 10 years but a GT3 has so little undersealing to save weight that it's only covered for 4 years.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

The only trouble spot on the vxr ive seen to date is both front wing's, so i suggest if your going to this trouble then that's a good starting point.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> It would surprise you how little protection alot of modern cars have underneath them. I've seen 2-3 year old cars up on our ramp looking pretty sorry for themselves due to road salt etc.
> 
> It can also depend on the model of car, take Porsche for example. The standard corrosion warranty on a 911 is 10 years but a GT3 has so little undersealing to save weight that it's only covered for 4 years.


Tell us about it! the family porky cost over 5k with it's service and upgrade's from david phillip's.


----------



## H100S (Apr 3, 2013)

For the OP i have some part numbers for you. These are genuine Vauxhall so no worries about voiding any warranty.

9163308 1 litre of under body wax £12.24
9121548 300ml protection wax aerosol £7.80
9196462 1 litre of cavity wax transparent beige £12.12
9121545 500ml Rubber under body sealant £9.60
9121538 500ml Black stone guard Aerosol £6.78

All prices are including vat.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks that's brilliant. The waxes are black I take it except the one that states transparent?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

The biggest cause of corrosion will be from owners damaging their cars on rocks, speedbumps and other road flotsam and jetsam, removing that vital layer of protection. If that happens clean up the area and reapply paint and underseal as the damage happens.[/QUOTE]

What the flippin eck is flotsam and jetsam?


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Deniance said:


> The biggest cause of corrosion will be from owners damaging their cars on rocks, speedbumps and other road flotsam and jetsam, removing that vital layer of protection. If that happens clean up the area and reapply paint and underseal as the damage happens.


What the flippin eck is flotsam and jetsam?[/QUOTE]

It's stuff in the sea!


----------

